# G0458 Drum Sander An Exceptional Machine



## PCM

Thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## GuyK

Thanks for the review Bob. I have been considering a drum sander for the new farm shop. This review certainly helped. Thanks again.


----------



## SPalm

Hey Bob, good review.

I have a non-oscillating Jet and have experienced the black skid marks too. A couple of things that I now do to try to avoid them is to buy paper in bulk rolls which is a lot cheaper and I don't feel as bad throwing out some, change grits like any other sander, and use one of those rubber belt cleaners (which works really well).

This looks like a nice machine. A drum sander has changed my woodworking world. I can not say enough good things about them.

Steve


----------



## REK

Steve,

Yes right now I have a short supply of sand paper. I bought some 35' rolls from woodcraft.

Industrial abbrasives sell 55 yard rolls for about $ 50.00, which I need to look into. Right

now I need a new planner blade 55.00 and 3 of my table saw blades need sharpening 30.00

and more sand paper 110.00….and on and on it goes!!!!


----------



## Ken90712

Nice rerview! I have been kicking around buying one of these. I use Industrial abbrasives as well. I feel they have by far the best product and prices around. I have a V drum sander and use alot of sanding discs for my orbital and they last longer than any other paper I have used.

Thx for the review!


----------



## longgone

A drum sander will definnitely spoil you. I also agree that Industrial Abrasives has great deals on sandpaper…I buy the large rolls and find it to be the most economical. Some woods will put burn marks on your sand paper much quicker than others. I find that bloodwood and cocobolo are especially notorious fore burning paper. Don't even try sanding old sinker cypress…a disaster.
As Steve said…get a rubber belt cleaner and use it often…worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Karson

Great review bob.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jahness

Hi Bob, I have the Delta 18-36 and I get that marking mostly with Pine because of the sap. Like said above, keep a belt eraser next to the machine and it'll help alot. The dust port on my Delta is on top and I would have to say that it is the best location they could have chosen. The only thing I don't like is since the drum stays stationary, every time you make an adjustment you have to re-adjust the infeed and outfeed supports.


----------



## dbhost

Thank you so much for the thorough review. One of the machines I would like to add to my shop is a drum sander. The dust collection on this one gives me a good deal of pause, but there are a good number of other features that make me like this machine (like you mentioned, mass helps, a LOT…)


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very good, Bob!

I'm* HAPPY* for you!


----------



## SST

Thanks for a great, detailed review. I really like that about this site. This goes much further in my decision making than all the ads in the media.. -SST


----------



## jm82435

Thanks for the review, it is interesting to learn about the differences in tool designs.

I have a Delta 18-36. It has similar issues with the feed belt tracking.

I think the point of the oscillating head is to eliminate the streaks. Like you, I also run the board through again for the "last pass" (no height adjustment just crank up the speed) on a different area of the drum to help clean up the streaks. It works pretty well. (I wouldn't want to work without it now)


----------



## Dez

Vonhagen has some excellent advice!
The black streaks are caused by a build up of pitch (especially pine and sometimes cherry) and it can help to use a wire brush or crepe cleaning stick occasionally between boards!
I use a 50/50 mix of Lacquer thinner and Mineral Spirits to clean the paper, allowing many more uses of each strip. A small coffee can with enough thinner to cover the strips and let the strips soak for a couple of hours. 
For heavy accumulations that are black I will sometimes use a wire brush on them after the soak then a crepe rubber cleaning stick after the strips are dry and mounted on the drum.


----------



## REK

Thanks, it's all helpful. You know the sanders are great, but everytime you buy a new machine you also

seem to buy extras that go with the machine. I'm sure with a little more experience I can strech my

sanding belt life a little further!!!


----------



## JohnAlson

Havent used this particular model but I have used one of grizzly's baby drum sanders, pleasantly suprised with the quality it produced for its size and power.

drum sander reviews


----------

